# sana ikaw nalang ang minahal ko



## germandude

Hello,

A friend messaged me this, but didn't want to tell me what it meant. Can anyone help me?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## niernier

I wish you were the one whom I loved.


----------



## germandude

Thank you.


----------



## Xinito

germandude said:


> Hello,
> 
> A friend messaged me this, but didn't want to tell me what it meant. Can anyone help me?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 
It has the tone of the speaker wishing that he/she had loved you instead [of the jack-a**] he/she ended up with...


----------



## annely

niernier said:


> I wish you were the one whom I loved.



It could also mean "If only you were the one I loved." suggesting that he/she loved/loves someone else other than you, but wishes otherwise.


----------

